# Washing machine 1 to 14



## Lanason

HELP
I've moved into a villa with a NEW washing machine from GMC with 14 numbered programs. HOWEVER, I don't have a manual or card saying what program does what ???:confused2:

Anyone got an idea ?

I've emailed the GMC company but got no reply.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> HELP
> I've moved into a villa with a NEW washing machine from GMC with 14 numbered programs. HOWEVER, I don't have a manual or card saying what program does what ???:confused2:
> 
> Anyone got an idea ?
> 
> I've emailed the GMC company but got no reply.




You're a man why do you need instructions??

Seriously just google the make and number and it should tell you.


----------



## Sam

Lanason said:


> HELP
> I've moved into a villa with a NEW washing machine from GMC with 14 numbered programs. HOWEVER, I don't have a manual or card saying what program does what ???:confused2:
> 
> Anyone got an idea ?
> 
> I've emailed the GMC company but got no reply.


LOL

Looks like we're all having washing machine fun today.

I don't have much idea, my washing machine has letters - there are 14 of them though so maybe it matches up.

Mine are:

Cotton - Linen
A - 90 degrees whites, heavy soil
B - 90 degrees whites, normal soil
C - 60 degrees - fast colours
D - 40 degrees - no fast colours
E - Rinses bleaching
F - Special treatments
G - Long spin

Wool - Synthetics
H - 60 degrees whites, heavy soil
I - 40 degrees whites, normal soil
J - 40 degrees delicates
K - 40 degrees woollens
L - Rinses
M - Special treatments
N - Drain


Good luck


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> You're a man why do you need instructions??
> 
> Seriously just google the make and number and it should tell you.


typical WOMAN answer :eyebrows: :eyebrows:

tried to google but it didn't find anything - Sam may be right with the letters comparasion, but I don't fancy ending up with clothes that would fit a Barbie Doll !!!!

:focus:


----------



## kevinthegulf

Lanason said:


> typical WOMAN answer :eyebrows: :eyebrows:
> 
> tried to google but it didn't find anything - Sam may be right with the letters comparasion, but I don't fancy ending up with clothes that would fit a Barbie Doll !!!!
> 
> :focus:


try: manualsonline.com couldnt see a GMC model but there is a forum linked to it so it may get some answers as you can input a bit more info
rgds


----------



## DeadGuy

Hi there,

I'm not familiar with the GMC washing machines but I think it's all working with the same mechanism so here's how mine works:

What's called a "program" is labeled with alphabets, starts with an "A" and ends by an alphabet that matches the number of the "programs" the machine got, let's say "X" in your case, so when you set it on "x" for example it would just keep "ticking" back every now and then till it makes it safely to "A" again......and that's when the washing machine shuts down and 2 minutes after it shuts down it "ticks" again letting me know that I can "safely" get my laundry out......

The one I got has a separate button that you need to push to enable/disable heating, and another button to enable/disable spinning.

I'd go for the try and error way.......get some jeans that I wanna get rid of and let it be the new washing machine's victim 

But if you don't wanna have any victims then try visiting any shop that sells the same washing machine and try to use your magic and get a copy of its users' manual :eyebrows:

Good luck figuring things out :clap2:


----------

